# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Помогите найти конфигурацию Управление атотранспортом ПРОФ от 1С-Рарус

## s2ss

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста найти конфигурацию Управление атотранспортом ПРОФ от 1С-Рарус вер.8.2 Очень нужна!!!

----------


## Ольга_Челны

> Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста найти конфигурацию Управление атотранспортом ПРОФ от 1С-Рарус вер.8.2 Очень нужна!!!


Помогите пожалуйста, очень очень нужна тоже.... желательно вылеченная .... ПОЖАЛУЙСТА

----------


## Tatyana2160

Доброго времени суток,
Вы работали с этой программой? Мы только осваиваем, заношу в справочник данные по ГСМ,- в документе заправка по пластиковой карте не подхватывает ГСМ? Почему?

----------

